# Should I stay or should I go? Job in jeopardy.



## inaspot (20 Sep 2008)

Last week I got suspended from my job in the Civil Service. I borrowed petty cash without prior permission. I've five years unblemished work record. Next Monday at noon I meet with HR and investigative team. The sum involved is less than a day's wages and has been repaid. I could be sacked. Does anyone have advice on whether I should resign, stay and get the sack or stay and trust Lady Luck hoping that I keep my job.


----------



## Purple (20 Sep 2008)

inaspot said:


> Last week I got suspended from my job in the Civil Service. I borrowed petty cash without prior permission. I've five years unblemished work record. Next Monday at noon I meet with HR and investigative team. The sum involved is less than a day's wages and has been repaid. I could be sacked. Does anyone have advice on whether I should resign, stay and get the sack or stay and trust Lady Luck hoping that I keep my job.


Only you know the people involved. Is there another job to go to?


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Sep 2008)

inaspot said:


> Last week I got suspended from my job in the Civil Service. I borrowed petty cash without prior permission. I've five years unblemished work record. Next Monday at noon I meet with HR and investigative team. The sum involved is less than a day's wages and has been repaid. I could be sacked. Does anyone have advice on whether I should resign, stay and get the sack or stay and trust Lady Luck hoping that I keep my job.



Who will you have with you at this meeting?  Have you sought any advice since this incident?


----------



## inaspot (20 Sep 2008)

Another job? Would I get a reference? I've never met the HR people before. So if I jumped before being pushed would I preempt a bad reference?


----------



## inaspot (20 Sep 2008)

In answer to sueellen, I was never asked to join a union but in a letter that I received was told that I could have a colleague or union official with me.


----------



## becky (20 Sep 2008)

Do not resign.

Its up to you to join a union - HR do not advise people to do this.  Bring someone with you and ask them to take notes.

Read the Disciplinary policy - if you google it you should find one and most of them are the same.

You will probably be transferred to a dept where you have no access to money and get an offical warning.

The amount you took is not the issue so don't mention it was less than a days wages- the issue here is trust.  

You can't get a bad reference but you can get a truthful one.


----------



## Calebs Dad (20 Sep 2008)

Would like to dress it up and soften the blow, but I would say that unless you have very good mitigating circumstances, you will be dismissed. One of the main elements of employment is the trust between the employee and the employer. You have broken this. 
As we do not know your reasons for doing what you did and admit too, it is hard to judge whether the circumstances around what you have done would be strong enough for you to remain in employment, let alone the position you currently occupy. Get yourself representation.


----------



## inaspot (22 Sep 2008)

Have just got notice that meeting is postponed. Have contacted union official and will be meeting asap.


----------



## tyrekicker (22 Sep 2008)

The outcome will clearly depend on the circumstances.

Was the money only repaid after you were caught, or had you repaid it already? 

If it was only repaid after you were found out, it will look more like stealing than borrowing.


----------



## inaspot (16 Oct 2008)

Had a meeting with the union official and was advised to tender my resignation - which I've done. This way, I was assured, was the only option open. I've sent my CVs around to the various agencies and will hope for the best. My employers understood my reason for doing what I did but were adamant that the breech of trust was serious. Was assured by the union rep, having spoken to the various parties, that this incident would not be included in my file and that I would receive a good reference - based on my work prior to this happening. How much credence should I place on this?


----------



## shipibo (17 Oct 2008)

Sorry to hear about your predicament.

They will give you a good reference, all the best in the future.


----------



## Johnboy45 (17 Oct 2008)

the reference could be a fairly standard one as HR could not, in all honesty, say that you are trustworthy especially around money.  Whether you resigned or not, you would still be in a position of mistrust with your old employer and therefore your reference would have to reflect it.  Despite the fact that the meeting did not take place, it could still be reflected on your HR record.   

Often what HR does is give a standard written reference which may/may not be accepted by future employers.  However, many prospective employers also phone to double check the reference.  In saying this, not all prospective employers may hold this against you.

sorry - tough lesson but had to be learned.  bet you won't do it again.


----------



## shipibo (17 Oct 2008)

As the meeting never happened, HR would not add incident to record.

If they give you a standard reference, ask a Manager to be a personal referee.


----------



## inaspot (27 Jan 2009)

Thanks to everyone that gave advice. Just to update, got a very good reference. After doing the rounds of agencies I finally got slotted into a similiar job and this week, after two months as a temp, have been asked to go permanent. It really was a wakener for me as I did not realise just how bad the job market was.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (27 Jan 2009)

I wouldnt quit.Money may have gone missing in the past and not repaid and if you quit,they may suspect you.if meeting was put off then they may let it pass.but do have someone with you incase it does come up.

best of luck.


----------

